# [SOLVED] Dźwięk 5.1, a mplayer/vlc

## kacper

cześć,

mam serial w pliku mkv, jest to rip z amerykańskiej TV, więc dźwięk jest na pewno 5.1 (pod Windows wszystko ok). Odpalam go za pomocą gmplayera albo smplayera i w ustawieniach wybieram żeby dźwięk szedł przez spdif (komputer podłączony do ampli za pomocą kabla optycznego), ale na ampli uparcie pokazuje 2.0, gdzie szukać ustawień tego? właśnie się vlc kompiluje, może w nim będzie inaczej, ale przyznam, że bardzo się do smplayera zacząłem przyzwyczajać. Dźwięk pliku jest w formacie AC3.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Nie wszyskie grupy ripujące w HD daja dzwiek 5.1 Np. DIMENSION daje 2.0

----------

## SlashBeast

Nigdzie nie jest napisane, ze w matrosce dzwiek jest 5.1. Moze mkvinfo z mkvtoolnix powie, jaki ten dzwiek w pliku jest.

----------

## kacper

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Nie wszyskie grupy ripujące w HD daja dzwiek 5.1 Np. DIMENSION daje 2.0

 

Ale jaja, byłem przekonany, że kto jak kto, ale oni dają 5.1.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nigdzie nie jest napisane, ze w matrosce dzwiek jest 5.1. Moze mkvinfo z mkvtoolnix powie, jaki ten dzwiek w pliku jest.

 

Tak, fajne narzędzie, niestety wszystkie seriale to 2.0, ale film w mkv który pokazuje dobrze kanały gra w 5.1 w smplayerze więc wszystko jest ok.

Dzięki za wskazówki!

----------

## SlashBeast

Mplayer potrafi w locie zmieniac dzwiek 5.1 na 2.0.

```
mplayer -channels 6 -af pan=2:0.5:0:0:0.5:0.5:0:0:0.5:1:1:0.5:0.5 foo.mkv
```

----------

